
Xkcd - TED Talk - arthurk
http://xkcd.com/541/
======
my
I'm not even joking when I say that I have this dilemma daily.

~~~
noonespecial
I usually use alternative parentheses.

This is a statement <its kind of goofy :)>

Or if I'm feeling particularly geeky and the audience will appreciate...

This is a statement qq{its kind of goofy :)};

~~~
jyothi
I feel square brackets look better. Also they are not used in emoticons as
much as angle brackets and flower brackets.

This is a statement [ its kind of goofy :) ]

and to continue your syntactic way...

    
    
         This is a statement /* its kind of goofy :) */

------
andygeers
Yeah, I was hoping for some serious discussion of the central issue - how _do_
you end such a parenthetical statement with an emoticon?

------
cperciva
Do we really need to have every single xkcd comic submitted here? I'm sure
we're all aware of xkcd by now.

~~~
rms
Do we really need to have someone complain about xkcd being submitted every
time it is submitted? If you think it is that bad, flag it, don't complain in
the thread.

